# Benjamin Ipavec



## UrbanK (Sep 10, 2016)

Interested in thoughts on this Slovenian composer. These are some of my favourites available on youtube (more are available on google music):

My favorite of his songs in his mother tongue: 





First movement of his Serenade for strings:





Another song:





A collection of his songs in German ("To the German Muse"):


----------

